# Wednesday grouper trip



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Our regular crew from the Nothin Matters decided to change things up a little yesterday and take my brother-in-law's (Quint Higdon) new 34' center console out on a deep drop trip. It worked out great as the weather was perfect and seas were calm which allowed us to cover lots of ground. The morning bite was great as we put 4 real nice gags and 3 red grouper in the boat pretty quick. My dad caught the biggest one (around 30 lbs) but got his butt kicked my a monster (James?). We hit several new prospect areas and picked up a limit of jacks and some other stuff and then the bite just shut off in the middle of the day. We moved out to deep water and tried our hand at some deep dropping. The bite was still real slow but we picked up a few here and there. The last 2 spots the fish really turned on as we finished off our grouper limit with snowys and yellowedges. We also accumulated 13 longtail sea bass, several grey tiles and 2 real nice golden tiles, with the largest being our biggest ever at 30 lbs even. We ran out of nails on the fish board which is always a good thing. It was a great day with friends and family and I can't wait to get back out there! 

View attachment 31950


View attachment 31951


View attachment 31952


View attachment 31953


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

That tile is a beast! Nice report, we struck out on the deep dropping yesterday, only got a couple little snapper


----------



## Naby (Jan 18, 2009)

Wow, nice trip!


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

sniperpeeps said:


> That tile is a beast!


That Gag in the first picture ain't no tadpole.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys. It was a very long day with a lot of downtime. We were fortunate to have a great crew who fished hard all day even when the fish were not biting. I must say, that boat of Quint's (34' Spectre) is a beast, it allowed us to really run and gun to do a lot of r&d. We must have hit 30 spots.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

looks like it paid off big


----------



## Matt09 (Jun 6, 2008)

Boss.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great report Capt! Thats a very nice tile and gag up top there.


----------



## hisseafit (Jun 28, 2009)

Jake great catch, I noticed Pop, had to strip down. He must of broke out in a sweat.
Mike


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Now that's a mess of fish.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That Tile is a HOG!! Beautiful fish. Congratulations..


----------



## KINGMACK (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats a nice mess of fish. Nice catch. :thumbup:


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

thats a heck of trip with some real good fish. great job!!!!:thumbup:


----------

